# What's your best DTE?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My best was


obermd said:


> Trip 8 of 27
> 
> Estimated Range Left: 656 miles
> Driven: 236.9 miles
> ...


Note I had already driven over 200 miles on the tank at this point.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

26 mpg ??

did you fill your tires with potatoes?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> 26 mpg ??
> 
> did you fill your tires with potatoes?


lol no, I think I was going up a hill


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> lol no, I think I was going up a hill





boraz said:


> 26 mpg ??
> 
> did you fill your tires with potatoes?


That kind of mileage looks familiar. It's what I see when I'm fighting a 40 mph headwind, which happens pretty often out here in Iowa. It drives me crazy when I look down and think that I could be using half as much fuel if it wasn't for the wind. And it seems like it's always against me - I drive the whole trip with a headwind and right when I start on my way home, the wind is gone just when it could have helped me; or I drive the trip one way in calm winds and the headwind shows up to fight me on the way home.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

revjpeterson said:


> That kind of mileage looks familiar. It's what I see when I'm fighting a 40 mph headwind, which happens pretty often out here in Iowa. It drives me crazy when I look down and think that I could be using half as much fuel if it wasn't for the wind. And it seems like it's always against me - I drive the whole trip with a headwind and right when I start on my way home, the wind is gone just when it could have helped me; or I drive the trip one way in calm winds and the headwind shows up to fight me on the way home.


Uphill both ways into the wind, eh?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

obermd said:


> Uphill both ways into the wind, eh?


Pretty much how it seems some days. When I do catch that tailwind, though, it's pretty impressive. 67.8 mpg for 25 mi. and 62.7 for 50 mi.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

How do you guys get that type of mpg? I get about 24-25 mpg in the city driving careful. Or do you guys drive mostly highway? I have a 1.4l turbo.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

wasney said:


> How do you guys get that type of mpg? I get about 24-25 mpg in the city driving careful. Or do you guys drive mostly highway? I have a 1.4l turbo.


Lots of highway miles, but this thread is also in the Diesel section, so that makes a big difference. My Diesel usually stays at or above 35 mpg, even in the city.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

this was after a 950 mile tank


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

wasney said:


> How do you guys get that type of mpg? I get about 24-25 mpg in the city driving careful. Or do you guys drive mostly highway? I have a 1.4l turbo.


this is a diesel thread


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

wasney said:


> How do you guys get that type of mpg? I get about 24-25 mpg in the city driving careful. Or do you guys drive mostly highway? I have a 1.4l turbo.


This is the Diesel section, but I maintain 33-35 MPG worst case in the city in my ECO MT. The ECO MT and CTD are both underrated for city and highway MPG. The LS, LT, ECO AT, and LTZ all appear to be rated right about where they should be for most drivers.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Sorry my bad. Didnt notice that when i commented. Lol


----------

